# For those of you who had implantation bleeding or spotting......HELP



## WantaBelly

Did any of have cramping and pass a small clot in early pregnancy and everything was ok?


----------



## RainbowGift

I bled with some small clots. It turned into bleeding red blood and as I was sitting on the toilet, crying, watching the blood, I thought I must be losing the baby (ies) because of the amount. I was wrong:thumbup: :winkwink: :flower:

Everything was fine. My doctors said that it can be very normal.

My babies are almost one. xoxoxo

Try not to worry too much. Definitely talk to your doctor, though. It's good to keep them informed about anything out of the ordinary and also to get their reassurance at times like these.

:flower:


----------



## Cuffy

I had lots of cramping I thought it was an ectopic but nope just Macy and Charlie making themselves at home! I had a tinge of rust coloured discharge but no clots-everyone is different though!


----------



## WantaBelly

Thank you so much for the responses Ladies!! Bless you :flower:


----------



## _Vicky_

Yep I bled at 6 weeks - clots etc etc I too was sitting there thinking it was all over but nope all was fine and my monkeys will be two in a few weeks xxx


----------



## Mom.to.Many

yup... had bleeding at 6 wks and thought it was a miscarriage. Made an appt to confirm loss and instead found 2 healthy heartbeats! I am due in a few weeks!


----------



## busymum5

Mom.to.Many said:


> yup... had bleeding at 6 wks and thought it was a miscarriage. Made an appt to confirm loss and instead found 2 healthy heartbeats! I am due in a few weeks!

I was the same Mom.to.Many although at 9 weeks. Went to my obstetrician possibly expecting bad news to be told "They are both ok!". I beg your pardon, your kidding were many things I said to him whilst starting to cry!!LOL Not only that but I then had to go home and tell my husband we were having twins!!! 
I am now 35+3 and have had a smooth pregnancy xx


----------



## WantaBelly

You guys are GREAT!! Thanks for not reading and running......... :flower:


----------



## WantaBelly

I had my bloods drawn on Tues. Jan 10th, not sure how many dpo I was I think somewhere around 15 or 16 because my lmp was Dec 11-12th spotted on 11th and started bleeding on 12th. The # was 198, do any of you know what your beta #'s were around the same dpo??


----------



## JaniceT

If I recall correctly, my Beta for #1 at 15dpo was about 240. Sorry my memory is quite bad.


----------



## WantaBelly

Thanks Janice! Its those pregnancy hormones.......lol


----------



## WantaBelly

Ok, I made a new thread on here with some questions for the ladies who are or have been pregnant with twins.......My betas went from 198 to 635 and the nurse sounded very surprised when she read them to me and said they more than tripled. They were taken at the same time of the day 2 days apart...... Did your betas triple?


----------



## 1stbabymagic

RainbowGift said:


> I bled with some small clots. It turned into bleeding red blood and as I was sitting on the toilet, crying, watching the blood, I thought I must be losing the baby (ies) because of the amount. I was wrong:thumbup: :winkwink: :flower:
> 
> Everything was fine. My doctors said that it can be very normal.
> 
> My babies are almost one. xoxoxo
> 
> Try not to worry too much. Definitely talk to your doctor, though. It's good to keep them informed about anything out of the ordinary and also to get their reassurance at times like these.
> 
> :flower:

Im reading your post years later and still find it helpful. Your story is giving me hope.I'm not sure if I'm pregnant. My cycle is kinda irregular meaning 1 month I'll have a 38 day cycle the next it will be 36. The range is usually 34-38 days. NEVER in my life have I had a 30 day cycle. My normal period is usually VERY heavy. I have to use always extra long pads as they will fill up quickly on my normal period. This month I felt like I wasted pads as they barely had anything on them. I started spotting day 1, day 2 I had little heavier bleeding still lighter than my normal period with VERY tiny clots again smaller than the clots I get with my normal period. Third day I went back to spotting a few hours then stopped abruptly I was only able to see blood when I wiped then it vanished after that. Since then I randomly feel a little nauseous random pains in my breast . The foods I usually enjoy I don't really care for anymore. Oh and bonus all I can think about is sleep even if I just woke up lol! I'm kind of confused because I tested 3 days after I stopped bleeding and I got a negative result. From what I'm hearing the hcg hormone may not be strong enough for a test to detect so I should wait until I'm 6 weeks. If I'm preggo I'm currently 4 weeks. I'm hoping I didn't have a miscarriage based on the fact that there were clots. I would be so depressed and wouldn't want to tell my bf, he's so excited about a baby the last thing I wanna do is give him any bad news that I know will hurt him. 6 weeks can't come fast enough. Wish me luck!


----------



## MsNeka

Did you get a positive test?


----------



## MsNeka

1stbabymagic said:


> RainbowGift said:
> 
> 
> I bled with some small clots. It turned into bleeding red blood and as I was sitting on the toilet, crying, watching the blood, I thought I must be losing the baby (ies) because of the amount. I was wrong:thumbup: :winkwink: :flower:
> 
> Everything was fine. My doctors said that it can be very normal.
> 
> My babies are almost one. xoxoxo
> 
> Try not to worry too much. Definitely talk to your doctor, though. It's good to keep them informed about anything out of the ordinary and also to get their reassurance at times like these.
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Im reading your post years later and still find it helpful. Your story is giving me hope.I'm not sure if I'm pregnant. My cycle is kinda irregular meaning 1 month I'll have a 38 day cycle the next it will be 36. The range is usually 34-38 days. NEVER in my life have I had a 30 day cycle. My normal period is usually VERY heavy. I have to use always extra long pads as they will fill up quickly on my normal period. This month I felt like I wasted pads as they barely had anything on them. I started spotting day 1, day 2 I had little heavier bleeding still lighter than my normal period with VERY tiny clots again smaller than the clots I get with my normal period. Third day I went back to spotting a few hours then stopped abruptly I was only able to see blood when I wiped then it vanished after that. Since then I randomly feel a little nauseous random pains in my breast . The foods I usually enjoy I don't really care for anymore. Oh and bonus all I can think about is sleep even if I just woke up lol! I'm kind of confused because I tested 3 days after I stopped bleeding and I got a negative result. From what I'm hearing the hcg hormone may not be strong enough for a test to detect so I should wait until I'm 6 weeks. If I'm preggo I'm currently 4 weeks. I'm hoping I didn't have a miscarriage based on the fact that there were clots. I would be so depressed and wouldn't want to tell my bf, he's so excited about a baby the last thing I wanna do is give him any bad news that I know will hurt him. 6 weeks can't come fast enough. Wish me luck!Click to expand...


Did you get a positive test?


----------



## Someday5

Did any of you with bleeding have negative hpt? If so, for how long?


----------



## marymoomin

I had a massive bleed at 6 weeks and spent two days in a wheelchair getting wheeled about for scans. Was totally fine but it was scary. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## glassonion84

Just seeing this, and I'm experiencing the same symptoms, and I think I'm having implantation bleeding, day 2. Today very minor cramping, but passed a small clot with darker red blood. I can get bleeding to "disappear" if you will with enough wiping, if that makes sense.

Tested this morning, negative, but I can't help but feel pregnant. Sore and noticeably larger boobs, fatigue, etc. I'm noticing in this particular thread that most people are commenting that they experienced this with their twins. Curious to see if this is likely, provided I am preggo. Anyone have twins in the family? I'm a fraternal twin, but conceived by fertility drugs, so I'm wondering if it's possibly genetic, or if the drugs did it for my mom.

Thanks ladies!


----------

